# Ladys: Griffe Grip Shift



## Twinkie (27. Juli 2010)

....messt doch mal bitte die breite der Griffe?

Welche habt ihr überhaupt montiert?

Cockpitfotos erbeten.

Hab den neuen Lenker jetzt dran und weiß nicht weiter.....


----------



## Ani (27. Juli 2010)

ich hab am tourenbike sram rockets und die nehmen pro stück ca 7 cm ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (29. Juli 2010)

Ergon für Gripshift Größe S. Seitdem gehören Handgelenksprobleme der Vergangenheit an.


----------



## MelleD (29. Juli 2010)

Hab die normalen Odi Ruffian dran, hatte mein Schatz mir einfach bestellt und sind vollkommen in Ordnung. Sind 115mm lang.


----------



## Twinkie (29. Juli 2010)

Fotos her! In ein Album gehören anständige Detailbilders von euren Schmuckstücken...looooooooooos! 

@Melle: Gibts die auch in "halb"? Oder haste die ölf cm noch neben die Gripshifter gebaut?

@Gina: Welche haste denn? Kannst Du mal die Breite ausmessen biddö?

@Ani: sram rockets hab ich als lose Griffe nich gefunden, nur als Schalteinheit selber......hmmm.


----------



## MelleD (29. Juli 2010)

Hier mal nen pic


----------



## Ani (29. Juli 2010)

sorry, wer lesen kann ich klar im vorteil, ich dachte du wolltest dir shifter zulegen, aber du hast die shifter schon und brauchst jetzt dazu passende griffe*lichtaufgeh*

als griffe hab ich die syntace moto, gut 11 cm breit, die sind im orginal breiter lassen sich aber an einer dafür vorgesehen sollbruchstelle extra für gripshift abschneiden. 
p.s. mit bild kann ich leider nicht dienen, weil mein tourenbike momentan noch auseinander geschraub ist, aber mein lenker ist 66cm und das passt problemlos mit den griffen


----------



## Bergradlerin (29. Juli 2010)

Neunkommavierzentimeter


----------



## Veloce (30. Juli 2010)

Ani schrieb:


> sorry, wer lesen kann ich klar im vorteil, ich dachte du wolltest dir shifter zulegen, aber du hast die shifter schon und brauchst jetzt dazu passende griffe*lichtaufgeh*
> 
> als griffe hab ich die syntace moto, gut 11 cm breit, die sind im orginal breiter lassen sich aber an einer dafür vorgesehen sollbruchstelle extra für gripshift abschneiden.
> p.s. mit bild kann ich leider nicht dienen, weil mein tourenbike momentan noch auseinander geschraub ist, aber mein lenker ist 66cm und das passt problemlos mit den griffen



Die Syntace Moto sind auch meine Favoriten .Geniale Griffe .
Hab sie am HT und fürs Spezi gibts bald auch welche .


----------



## Twinkie (30. Juli 2010)

hab dazu noch mal n paar bilder rausgekramt:
syntace moto und X0






ergon und X0








Fasst ihr zum Fahren nur die Griffe an? Bei mir ist es momentan so, dass ich nen Griff halb abgeschnitten habe und den ganzen Shifter dann mit als Griff benutze. Kann dann schon mal vorkommen, dass man im Wiegetritt schaltet... Wie istn das eigentlich gedacht? 

Ist ja etwas merkwürdig, wenn der Lenker mit 40cm Gummiumfassung belegt ist ist, oder?


----------



## Bergradlerin (30. Juli 2010)

Seitdem ich die Ergos fahre, greife ich nur noch die Griffe. Vorher habe ich immer Softgriffe abgeschnitten und fand nie die richtige Position. Versehentlich schalten? Äh... Nicht mit X.O!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (2. August 2010)

Dankee´e!! 

Ich hab noch ein paar BBB Ergos gefunden und die erstmal montiert.
Es geht tatsächlich erstaunlich gut, wenn man nur noch am Griff anfasst.


----------

